# Dr. Earth Indoor Schedule



## drfting07 (Jul 16, 2011)

Found this a few weeks back. Great products, its the only line of organics i use. 

Indoor Organic Potting soils and Nutrients for maximum potency, weight and yield. 

View attachment DRearth indoor schedule[1].doc


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 3, 2011)

Bump it up!


----------



## mountain man (Oct 3, 2011)

Go away !!


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 8, 2011)

mountain man said:
			
		

> Go away !!



Excuse me?


----------

